# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Daily: lazy/easy aquatic slayer

## trendkilla254

Not really an exploit, although it's prolly not designed this way.

I often level characters while I'm at work in Kessex Hills. I hate Aquatic Fighting. Well near the blood witch on the beach is multiple lvl 1 white crabs. If you are in the water you can hit them in 1 shot while they are on the beach. easy completion.

----------


## Wickedone91

Here is a better one. You can find more than 25 white mobs in Harathi Hinterlands in this area which you can 1-hit.

----------


## Willywho

Also if your in WvW a lot, the small lake by the SE Supply camp on each of the BL's has lvl 1 salmon that you can 1 hit, like 8 of them each spawn or so.

----------

